# Best Bench Presser in the World



## Viking (Jan 23, 2018)

Best Bench Presser in the World - YouTube







Not what you expect from the title but I enjoyed watching this. Some good tips in the video as well.


----------



## odin (Jan 23, 2018)

Not the first thing you expect when reading the title. I enjoyed that.


----------



## Victory (Jan 24, 2018)

Great video. Seems like a nice lady and crazy strong.


----------



## SURGE (Feb 4, 2018)

Good video. I have seen a vid on her in the past but not like that. Makes me want to get my bench total up!


----------



## ELIMINATOR (Mar 1, 2018)

Jen is a freak all around.


----------

